

Minefold offers Team Fortress 2 servers on demand - whatupdave
http://blog.minefold.com/post/43442243729/team-fortress-2

======
ralphleon
Sharing an office with these guys has allowed us to try our their TF servers
for the last weeks and it has been amazing. Trying to get 8 people (5 of which
who are not technically savvy) to play together has always been a huge pain
for TF2. With Minefold it was a click of a button!

------
shravan
Congrats, Team Minefold!

